# Thinking about drivers...



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

has anyone seen or used the new slazenger k1 speed?
thinking of picking one up if their good.

its either that or the ram qub3, 

or the jack nicklaus q4

Jack Nicklaus Golf Q4 Ti Driver (Graphite) - Golf Drivers - american golf)


any got any opinions?

cheers


----------

